# Cadillac CT6 MAJOR FAIL



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I was reading about the new Cadillac CT6 which is supposed to be Cadillac's new flagship sedan. They have been touting this vehicle to us at limo meetings and conventions. 

The rear seat has 40.4" of rear leg room, exactly one inch LESS than the Toyota Corolla. As bad as Cadillac has said they want to enter the livery market, they forget that its the person sitting in the back seat that is paying the bills. Why do they refuse to build a roomy back seat?

Secondly, an EIGHT speed transmission? GM can't build a reliable 6 speed transmission for the Suburban let alone an eight speed. 

I'm predicting the new Continental will all but solidify Lincoln's dominance in the livery sedan industry when we see it early next year.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I always liked Caddy's, at least the way they look, but refuse to get one for livery work. They don't last nearly as long as lincolns, aren't reliable cars once you get over 100k miles, and are not easy to work on. Great looking cars, but not ideal for this line of work.

I stick with Lincolns. I've had town cars that have been up to almost 400k miles and still drove and sounded like a new car.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah. Doesn't look there's much leg room? But it does look good. Much better than mkt.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Yeah. Doesn't look there's much leg room? But it does look good. Much better than mkt.


Yeah that MKT really is one ugly car. Reminds me a hearse.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Another thing I hate about mkt is that it gets horrible gas mileage. My buddy's mkt gets around 16 combined. In comparison my Yukon xl gets 15 combined.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I see them all over the place around here at the airports. I give out work to someone who drives one and he seems to like it. The customers i've given to him have come back to me and said they liked the car. Said it had a nice interior. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I was reading about the new Cadillac CT6 which is supposed to be Cadillac's new flagship sedan. They have been touting this vehicle to us at limo meetings and conventions.
> 
> The rear seat has 40.4" of rear leg room, exactly one inch LESS than the Toyota Corolla. As bad as Cadillac has said they want to enter the livery market, they forget that its the person sitting in the back seat that is paying the bills. Why do they refuse to build a roomy back seat?
> 
> Secondly, an EIGHT speed transmission? GM can't build a reliable 6 speed transmission for the Suburban let alone





UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I was reading about the new Cadillac CT6 which is supposed to be Cadillac's new flagship sedan. They have been touting this vehicle to us at limo meetings and conventions.
> 
> The rear seat has 40.4" of rear leg room, exactly one inch LESS than the Toyota Corolla. As bad as Cadillac has said they want to enter the livery market, they forget that its the person sitting in the back seat that is paying the bills. Why do they refuse to build a roomy back seat?
> 
> ...


And I was getting my hopes up for it...yet it still beats the XTS. Might not be a bad option if they offer a big discount on it. At least it's RWD.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I always liked Caddy's, at least the way they look, but refuse to get one for livery work. They don't last nearly as long as lincolns, aren't reliable cars once you get over 100k miles, and are not easy to work on. Great looking cars, but not ideal for this line of work.
> 
> I stick with Lincolns. I've had town cars that have been up to almost 400k miles and still drove and sounded like a new car.


The XTS comes with a 150,000 mile warranty. I ditch them when it hits that mark. Ford answered with 150k warranty on the mkt and mks. If the new Continental comes with 150k warranty, I will be switching for sure.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> And I was getting my hopes up for it...yet it still beats the XTS. Might not be a bad option if they offer a big discount on it. At least it's RWD.


Yes, RWD is a HUGE plus. Otherwise, I don't see the difference from the XTS...except for the big price increase.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The XTS comes with a 150,000 mile warranty. I ditch them when it hits that mark. Ford answered with 150k warranty on the mkt and mks. If the new Continental comes with 150k warranty, I will be switching for sure.


The Continental looks nice, however I don't see myself paying $55k for it. Hope there's cash on the hood with these. I'll probably go with whoever offers the best deal...after all its still just a sedan.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Yes, RWD is a HUGE plus. Otherwise, I don't see the difference from the XTS...except for the big price increase.


RWD was one of the reasons I bought a Chrysler 300...that and it has so many options for only $30k


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Another thing I hate about mkt is that it gets horrible gas mileage. My buddy's mkt gets around 16 combined. In comparison my Yukon xl gets 15 combined.


My 15 Suburban gets almost 19 mpg overall, but just replaced the transmission at 135k miles.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> RWD was one of the reasons I bought a Chrysler 300...that and it has so many options for only $30k


I don't think the 300 is an appropriate livery vehicle. I don't consider it a luxury sedan and I do not farm out to companies that use them. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RWD is great until you have to deal with winters in the northeast. I'm jealous of anyone who doesn't have to deal with the snow. Anyone ever tried driving a town car in bad weather? It's a deathtrap. It's the reason I stopped buying them like 5 or 6 years ago and started getting AWD cars.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> RWD was one of the reasons I bought a Chrysler 300...that and it has so many options for only $30k


They let you use a 300 for uber black? I see them at the airports all the time around here and in manhattan being used as livery cars, but I don't think i've ever seen one as uber black.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> RWD is great until you have to deal with winters in the northeast. I'm jealous of anyone who doesn't have to deal with the snow. Anyone ever tried driving a town car in bad weather? It's a deathtrap. It's the reason I stopped buying them like 5 or 6 years ago and started getting AWD cars.


The current weather in LA is 77 and sunny. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The current weather in LA is 77 and sunny. (sorry, couldn't resist)


It's 40 degrees and dropping here. Feels like about 20 with the wind. As soon as I'm done working, I'm getting out of the northeast for good. Retire down in palm beach or something.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> They let you use a 300 for uber black? I see them at the airports all the time around here and in manhattan being used as livery cars, but I don't think i've ever seen one as uber black.


I was one of the last ones to get in before they stopped accepting them. I've taken consultants to small time celebrities and recording artists and never has anyone ever complained about the vehicle...same goes for Uber black passengers as its received high praise. The key is to buy an upgraded model. I drive an S model and there's something about the black headlight bezel and 20" tires that give it a different look...also the stitched leather changes the appearance. There's nothing about this car that's any less than an XTS. They both have similar passenger volume and the ZF transmission seems better. Also I have a dual panoramic sunroof that passengers like. The Chrysler nameplate is what's different because there's no luxury arm for the brand...unless you consider Maserati, but even the interior of a Ghibli looks similar to this...it even has the same Uconnect.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> RWD is great until you have to deal with winters in the northeast. I'm jealous of anyone who doesn't have to deal with the snow. Anyone ever tried driving a town car in bad weather? It's a deathtrap. It's the reason I stopped buying them like 5 or 6 years ago and started getting AWD cars.


Actually I drove this 300 in a foot of snow before I left Charlotte NC and it did pretty well...don't see weather here in Atlanta to get that bad so I think it will make it...lol!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I was one of the last ones to get in before they stopped accepting them. I've taken consultants to small time celebrities and recording artists and never has anyone ever complained about the vehicle...same goes for Uber black passengers as its received high praise. The key is to buy an upgraded model. I drive an S model and there's something about the black headlight bezel and 20" tires that give it a different look...also the stitched leather changes the appearance. There's nothing about this car that's any less than an XTS. They both have similar passenger volume and the ZF transmission seems better. Also I have a dual panoramic sunroof that passengers like. The Chrysler nameplate is what's different because there's no luxury arm for the brand...unless you consider Maserati, but even the interior of a Ghibli looks similar to this...it even has the same Uconnect.


 I am completely not trying to be insulting here because the 300 is a fine car. But the fact of the matter is if you put lipstick on a pig it's still a pig. No reputable companies in LA use those vehicles.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I will try to make my point this way. Most of the people that you want as your clients are corporate and business people. They also rent rental cars. Chrysler 300's are listed as premium cars while Cadillacs are listed as luxury.
https://www.enterprise.com/en/car-rental/vehicles/us/cars.html
Corporate clients know the difference between cars. they may say they like your car and are being polite about it but they know what a Chrysler 300 is... A premium car.

Are you a premium limo service or a luxury limo service?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The XTS comes with a 150,000 mile warranty. I ditch them when it hits that mark. Ford answered with 150k warranty on the mkt and mks. If the new Continental comes with 150k warranty, I will be switching for sure.


When did lincoln start doing that with the mks? Is this just for the original owner? Full warranty or just powertrain? This is the first im hearing about that.

I've got a 13 with just under 70k miles and my warranty is long over. Powertrain is good for 7/70k. Just had ford put a new wheel bearing on and it was covered, but it's just about done with.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I will try to make my point this way. Most of the people that you want as your clients are corporate and business people. They also rent rental cars. Chrysler 300's are listed as premium cars while Cadillacs are listed as luxury.
> https://www.enterprise.com/en/car-rental/vehicles/us/cars.html
> Corporate clients know the difference between cars. they may say they like your car and are being polite about it but they know what a Chrysler 300 is... A premium car.
> 
> Are you a premium limo service or a luxury limo service?


No offense taken...this 300 is my first vehicle in the business and I'm still on my way from being an independent affiliate driver to running my own service. Since I started I've finally achieved my own authority as my own carrier. I'd like to be a luxury limo service soon once I get the money from a business loan. Until that goes through I do airport runs to keep the lights on. For the moment the 300 suits the mission at hand, though I see myself trading it in within a year. The goal is a luxury sedan, SUV, and Sprinter Van. That's as big as I want to get. I speak to other people in the business and they all say they wish they would have stayed small enough to where the business is manageable without consuming all of their time. I'd like to offer a few top quality vehicles that offer a great return on investment. Yet here in Atlanta people are only going to pay so much from the mass market of business travelers. It's a big risk going after that niche market of people who require top premium luxury vehicles, because there's very few of them out here. At the time I started there were no more Towncars, the MKS didn't impress me and didn't seem that luxurious. The MKT was very nice once you get inside of it, but the look is atrocious. The XTS I've already gone over..there's not much that makes it more than an impala in dress clothes. I probably should have bought a suburban looking back, guess it's a lesson learned, but I've done fairly well with one sedan. Makes me feel good what else I can accomplish given more tools of the trade. I hope the CT6 or Continental live up to the hype...yet I'd probably wait another year and try for that Alfa Romeo coming out. Pretty much shared components with Chrysler and I bet there's going to be discounts on it...it's just different from the industry norm without breaking too much of the bank.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Wouldn't livery cars want a CVT? I imagine those would be smoothest, right?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> When did lincoln start doing that with the mks? Is this just for the original owner? Full warranty or just powertrain? This is the first im hearing about that.
> 
> I've got a 13 with just under 70k miles and my warranty is long over. Powertrain is good for 7/70k. Just had ford put a new wheel bearing on and it was covered, but it's just about done with.


http://www.lctmag.com/vehicles/news...ery-vehicle-lineup-with-addition-of-mks-sedan
It looks like they have offered this warranty for a while. I know you need to call Ford and set up a fleet account to get the warranty. I believe there will be a small deductible once you pass the original warranty.

I would recommend speaking to a dealership that sells livery models before you purchase your next vehicle.

On a side note, my new Navigator has a 100,000 mile warranty.... much higher than any GM SUV warranty.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> http://www.lctmag.com/vehicles/news...ery-vehicle-lineup-with-addition-of-mks-sedan
> It looks like they have offered this warranty for a while. I know you need to call Ford and set up a fleet account to get the warranty. I believe there will be a small deductible once you pass the original warranty.
> 
> I would recommend speaking to a dealership that sells livery models before you purchase your next vehicle.
> ...


I'm trying to hold out on the redesign of the Navigator with the aluminum body from the F150...just couldn't get into the current ones because to me it still looks like a 97 expedition. But I do like the interior over GM's line


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> No offense taken...this 300 is my first vehicle in the business and I'm still on my way from being an independent affiliate driver to running my own service. Since I started I've finally achieved my own authority as my own carrier. I'd like to be a luxury limo service soon once I get the money from a business loan. Until that goes through I do airport runs to keep the lights on. For the moment the 300 suits the mission at hand, though I see myself trading it in within a year. The goal is a luxury sedan, SUV, and Sprinter Van. That's as big as I want to get. I speak to other people in the business and they all say they wish they would have stayed small enough to where the business is manageable without consuming all of their time. I'd like to offer a few top quality vehicles that offer a great return on investment. Yet here in Atlanta people are only going to pay so much from the mass market of business travelers. It's a big risk going after that niche market of people who require top premium luxury vehicles, because there's very few of them out here. At the time I started there were no more Towncars, the MKS didn't impress me and didn't seem that luxurious. The MKT was very nice once you get inside of it, but the look is atrocious. The XTS I've already gone over..there's not much that makes it more than an impala in dress clothes. I probably should have bought a suburban looking back, guess it's a lesson learned, but I've done fairly well with one sedan. Makes me feel good what else I can accomplish given more tools of the trade. I hope the CT6 or Continental live up to the hype...yet I'd probably wait another year and try for that Alfa Romeo coming out. Pretty much shared components with Chrysler and I bet there's going to be discounts on it...it's just different from the industry norm without breaking too much of the bank.


I definitely have to agree the 300 was a MUCH better choice than an outdated Town Car, especially for a one vehicle operator. Currently, you can pick up a new MKS for about $35k and it has that 150,000 mile warranty.

I also have to agree with you about the business consuming all my time as it grows. I just hired an assistant/reservationist/dipatcher. It was way too much for me to handle.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I definitely have to agree the 300 was a MUCH better choice than an outdated Town Car, especially for a one vehicle operator. Currently, you can pick up a new MKS for about $35k and it has that 150,000 mile warranty.
> 
> I also have to agree with you about the business consuming all my time as it grows. I just hired an assistant/reservationist/dipatcher. It was way too much for me to handle.


$35K isn't bad for an MKS...I'd buy it for that price. I only want to spend so much on a sedan.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I'm trying to hold out on the redesign of the Navigator with the aluminum body from the F150...just couldn't get into the current ones because to me it still looks like a 97 expedition. But I do like the interior over GM's line


The 15 got rid of all that chrome colored plastic on the front end and chrome stripes down the side. That alone has dramatically helped the look.

Here's my preliminary opinion.
The third row seat is far superior to the Suburban/Escalade. 4 more inches of legroom with a place to put your toes under the second row seat. The seat itself is about 5 inches thick and soft to sit on compared to the 1.5 inch thick seat in the Suburban/Escalade that is hard as a rock. The third row seat is actually comfortable for adults in the Lincoln. This is the main reason I purchased the vehicle.

The ride is the Navigator is far Superior to the 15 Suburban LT. The LT is very bouncy. The LTZ has magnetic ride control... but the LTZ is a $10k upgrade.

zero to 60 in 6.2. This vehicle is very quick when you need it to be.

The Lincoln gets about 2 mpg less than the Suburban which you expect in a vehicle that blows the doors off the Suburban.

The controls and instrumentation are better in the Suburban. For example, the temp control in the second seat is just a dial from red to blue with no digital reading. haha. Is this 1980?

24k warranty in the Suburban to 100k on the Nav

My biggest concern is the transmission. I am hoping Ford is building a transmission that is reliable. GM definitely cannot.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> $35K isn't bad for an MKS...I'd buy it for that price. I only want to spend so much on a sedan.


The sticker on my 13 MKS was just over 55k. Awesome car. Mine is the fully loaded ecoboost version with the 20 inch wheels. Nothing but good things to say about the car.

I'm a one man car service too, but I work with other limo companies and drivers to move work around. They give me stuff when they're too busy and I give them stuff when I'm too busy. The key to this business is who you know and building that client list. Once you get consistent people that use you every day or every week for $100+ runs, you're gold.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> The sticker on my 13 MKS was just over 55k. Awesome car. Mine is the fully loaded ecoboost version with the 20 inch wheels. Nothing but good things to say about the car.
> 
> I'm a one man car service too, but I work with other limo companies and drivers to move work around. They give me stuff when they're too busy and I give them stuff when I'm too busy. The key to this business is who you know and building that client list. Once you get consistent people that use you every day or every week for $100+ runs, you're gold.


You're right.. a good client list where I can knock out a few $100+ runs a day makes life golden.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> You're right.. a good client list where I can knock out a few $100+ runs a day makes life golden.


A few suggestioms for you...
Put your business cards out in the car.

Be prepared to answer this question... "How much do you charge from my house to the airport?".

Do not solicit, but don't let an oppornity slip by either! If the client breaches the subject then game on. Let the pax know that you are working hard to develop you own business. Lot's of people like that and want to support the little guy. Be positive and don't talk negative about Uber (don't be overly positive about Uber either. haha). Just be postive overall because pax enjoy friendly positive people, not disgruntled ones.

WEAR A BLACK SUIT AND TIE. 99% of UberBlack drivers do not nowadays so this will separate you from them and give you a professional appearance.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> A few suggestioms for you...
> Put your business cards out in the car.
> 
> Be prepared to answer this question... "How much do you charge from my house to the airport?".
> ...


Thanks....I just got to have the patience to do uberblack more often...lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

And I can just imagine that little four banger base engine Screeeeeeaming to get up a long steep onramp like the Sepulveda Bl. onramp to the 405 South with three passengers and enough luggage to have to use the hold down strap.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> And I can just imagine that little four banger base engine Screeeeeeaming to get up a long steep onramp like the Sepulveda Bl. onramp to the 405 South with three passengers and enough luggage to have to use the hold down strap.


At least the v6 has more horsepower and is only a few thousand more. I thought putting a turbo 4 was a dumb idea too....not to mention putting one in the new Mustang


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> At least the v6 has more horsepower and is only a few thousand more. I thought putting a turbo 4 was a dumb idea too....not to mention putting one in the new Mustang


^^^
Well, manufacturers have to offer more small engines in order to comply with the CAFE (Corporate Average Fuel Economy) standards for the EPA so that they can avoid more gas guzzler taxes. 
As far as I'm concerned, a Cadillac without an 8 cylinder engine is a travesty. lol
My assigned car, a CTS.... not even the "V" can be a real monster acceleration wise, but historically speaking, what somebody else said above, my comany "retires" the Cadillacs during hot weather.... especially the stretches because on a 115 degree day, or even a 100 degree day, with 5 of 6 passengers, driving those cars is like driving a tea kettle.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

We were told at the GCLA meeting that GM will not be offering a livery package on the CT6. They are still pushing the XTS as their livery vehicle. Is is scheduled for a facelift late in 2016 or early 2017.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought the XTS was going away actually, unless GM is doing this just to get rid of them.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I thought the XTS was going away actually, unless GM is doing this just to get rid of them.


I thought so too. But the owner of Penske Cadillac informed us otherwise. I don't think they want their new flagship car associated with livery. That's okay with me because as previously posted, other than the rear wheel drive, I don't see any value or function in the CT6 for livery.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I thought so too. But the owner of Penske Cadillac informed us otherwise. I don't think they want their new flagship car associated with livery. That's okay with me because as previously posted, other than the rear wheel drive, I don't see any value or function in the CT6 for livery.


If it's good and enough of a discount I might consider one anyway. Besides, I thought there was a CT8 in the works as their true flagship. Really not a fan of the XTS at all.


----------

